# Doggy Dana's Dog Park Rules: Here We Go, Again...



## Laela (Feb 28, 2019)

*Summary for those who don't want to watch entire vid: *Black Man's dog humps Doggy Dana's dog at doggy park. Doggy Dana asked him to LEAVE the park, he says no, you leave. She calls the cop. Cop shows up..her dog starts humping his dog while cop is there. Doggy Dana told Black Man "I asked you told leave because your dogs are humping my dog and that's the rules." Black Man say, "No it's not ..those aren't the rules"
It appears Black Man has not been arrested for the violation of Doggy Dana's Dog Park Rules and the citizens have been spared their tax dollars.


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 28, 2019)

I saw this mess this morning. The comments on facebook


----------



## LostInAdream (Feb 28, 2019)

They are delusional!!!!! Glad he had his camera and blasted them. The cop looked over the whole thing.


----------



## Laela (Feb 28, 2019)

That cop reminded me of Nicholas Turturro... he was a bit comical..








LostInAdream said:


> They are delusional!!!!! Glad he had his camera and blasted them. *The cop looked over the whole thing*.


----------



## Dellas (Mar 1, 2019)

If black men start going to jail for third party sexual assaults  committed  by dogs.   We need separation


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 1, 2019)

[email protected] the dogs not giving a flip and still running and playing.

 At the cop telling him not to leave his car running.


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2019)

I think he was either trying to deflect Black Man's argument or  trying to get Black Man to leave the park .. figured his psychological tactics would play easier on Black Man than on the others. .. they're all the same.


Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> At the cop telling him not to leave his car running.


----------



## Shula (Mar 4, 2019)

And then constantly whining on social media, "Why is it so bad to be white now?!" Because y'all act like this. Insufferable.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 5, 2019)

Whew the entitlement of some people grinds my gears.  You don't get what you want simply because you asked nicely.  No is a perfectly acceptable answer.  Not that she asked nicely anyways.

Talking about rules of the dog parks and what's legal. Hahaha. Idiots.  Everyone else knows that what dogs do.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 5, 2019)

That woman was up in a roar for dogs doing what dogs do.  I wish his dogs had ran a train on her dog.  lol


----------

